
Berlin Brandenburg Airport - jaketay
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin_Brandenburg_Airport
======
Tomte
Not the real title. Outrage-seeking. Flagged.

~~~
jaketay
That was not my intention at all. I didn't realise the HN title had to match
the article title, I can certainly edit the title for clarity. Nonetheless, I
thought it was a really interesting article.

~~~
Tomte
Thanks! Yes, the guidelines specifically ask to use the original title.

